# Weird Vittatus tads



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

While I was baby sitting a 2.2 group of Vittatus I got to keep the eggs that they had. 

I have two tads now. Both in the same container ( going to seperate them this weekend. One is getting much bigger that the other). The smaller one had a bubble that lasted about 2-3 weeks. He is still almost see through which I was/ am concerned about any ideas why that would be. 

When I went to feed them last night I noticed the bigger one has a kinked tail. It bends twice so it is kind of zig zagged. Any ideas why it would be doing that?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Tads with bubbles is not uncommon. Not sure what the cause is, some think water quaility or possibly bacteria creates the bubble. Sometimes changing the water and not feeding for a few days will help. I've had mixed results with "bubble tads". It's possible it will recover and develop just fine.

The kinked tail is not a good sign. Pictures would be helpful, but scoliosis has been documented in tadpoles. Survival would be unlikely (or desirable).

Hopefully that is not the case with your tad and he was just sitting at a funny angle or something....

Good luck with them, vittatus are a great frog!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

It was defininately not just sitting weird. I thought of that and watched him for a while. It is kinked. Not once but twice. his tail goes in a zig zag motion. 
I will work on pics today.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Ok finally got some pics. 
Not the best but you get the general idea


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like it woudl have some sort of kink in the spine if it morphs out from the looks of hte tail. Instreting on how it woudl turn out.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

He has back legs now so I will get some new pics when he does morph and keep this thread updated.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well Kristy, I kind of had the same issue lately, only my retic tad tail only kinked once. He is now a couple weeks OTW with no visible signs of deformity. I have heard from others as well that many times they morph out fine. Although, I HAVE seen one with "scoliosis" as someone referred to it, looks a bit like a hunchback once it morphs out. Probably best to cull in that case.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Should I cull him now or wait to see what he comes out of the water like?

Can you see the other tad in the water? He is half the size of this one. I had read you can raise them together but I am wondering if I should pull the other tad out. His tail is fine.

Thanks for the help so far guys


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh no, I definitely wouldn't cull him now. Like I said there have been a ton of tads that had kinked tails that have morphed out just fine. My retic froglet now is maneuvering around just fine no hunchback or anything.








Not a great picture but, he's just fine. That was from when he was first otw, Ill try to get another pic later.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

well I went to feed the tads last night and the kinked tail tad was dead. :-(


----------

